# 328d CCV Oil Catch Can



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

I am cross posting this here to further widen the information dump even though many of us are in both locations:

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?p=22135062#post22135062


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Oil Catch can completed and original post updated.


----------



## FastDEW (Aug 26, 2017)

I just read the post. Thank you - very detailed an the photos are terrific. 

A question - is this something that is needed with the N47? I have just purchased a 2016 X3 with the N47. I do not drive super hard, nor am I going to track the car (obviously being an X3 lol). Is the catch can something that is needed with these engines or only under certain circumstances?

Thanks again!


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

I did mine after seeing how much oil was in my IC on the 335d. In addition oil is an ingredient in CBU. I don't want to perform the cleaning on the 328 after having to do it on the 335. The 328 already has a stage 1 JR tune and will be deleted here soon completely removing the soot from then egr also. Thus eliminating both CBU ingredients.


----------



## awenthol (Sep 20, 2017)

Once you delete EGR, you eliminate carbon build up... I would (and don't) have any reservations about sucking the raw CC vent back into the intake. This isn't a gasser...you don't have to worry about the effects of the oil on the combustion process. 

I will not argue doing this on a stock engine but it is worth noting that in cold weather, you'll still get the combustion gasses in the egr condensing in the intake, and still effectively "gluing" the soot together.

Deleting EGR is the best bet, period.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

awenthol said:


> Once you delete EGR, you eliminate carbon build up... I would (and don't) have any reservations about sucking the raw CC vent back into the intake. This isn't a gasser...you don't have to worry about the effects of the oil on the combustion process.
> 
> I will not argue doing this on a stock engine but it is worth noting that in cold weather, you'll still get the combustion gasses in the egr condensing in the intake, and still effectively "gluing" the soot together.
> 
> Deleting EGR is the best bet, period.


Yes this is one ingredient in the CBU problem and once the egr has been eliminated you have eliminated the powder portion of the "glue".

HOWERVER, after seeing how much oil was in the IC of the 335d during the IC swap I decided I would rather have that oil condensing in the catch can as opposed to the IC. This would be the reason to keep the catch can post egr delete. If you don't care about oil buildup in your IC then no reason to do this post egr removal.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Help me with the acronym. IC=?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

glangford said:


> Help me with the acronym. IC=?


SWAG, intercooler


----------



## awenthol (Sep 20, 2017)

rbreding said:


> Yes this is one ingredient in the CBU problem and once the egr has been eliminated you have eliminated the powder portion of the "glue".
> 
> HOWERVER, after seeing how much oil was in the IC of the 335d during the IC swap I decided I would rather have that oil condensing in the catch can as opposed to the IC. This would be the reason to keep the catch can post egr delete. If you don't care about oil buildup in your IC then no reason to do this post egr removal.


You're still implying that without EGR you can still have buildup in the intake, so what am I missing?

Regarding condensing the oil in the CAC, I won't argue that--I just don't have that much blow-by and most of it is staying suspended. I will have to keep an eye on it this winter as I only recently bought the car.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

awenthol said:


> You're still implying that without EGR you can still have buildup in the intake, so what am I missing?
> 
> Regarding condensing the oil in the CAC, I won't argue that--I just don't have that much blow-by and most of it is staying suspended. I will have to keep an eye on it this winter as I only recently bought the car.


Re-read what I said. No implication of oil in the intake it's guaranteed. BUT just oil isn't necessarily a problem as it will normally just continue through the post Turbo travels until it finds a place to condense and pool. You are correct in stating that oil by itself will not cause CBU.

Again I found this pooling to be a problem in my opinion and I chose to rectify it. Whether it will be a long term issue on a deleted f30d is yet to be seen but when I installed it on mine as I wasn't encouraged to see oil in the post Turbo tract. My concerns are solved on both the e90d and the f30d.

My e90d catch can has caught about 1.5 tablespoons of oil in about 1500 miles so far. The new ATM IC that was installed at the same time will not suffer from that 8oz of oil I removed from the factory IC.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I collect about 60 cc (that's 4 tablespoons) in 5000 miles driven. This is on M57 platform. That's only 2 ounces. Others have reported more than double this. I've read them saying 4-5 oz in same 5000 miles. 1 oz =30 cc so in the tablespoon vernacular, that's 10 tablespoons in 5000. I may not be fully condensing though. My run of line is about 10" each direction. My catch can resides just inboard of the vacuum pump as the EGR cooler isn't there.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Cuda I have my M57 can routed all the way over to the drivers firewall in front of the brake cylinder. Getting a lot of condensing in that cooler part of then engine bay. I believe that is about 2-2.5' of line each way.


----------

